# Front brake cable routing question on 85 haro master



## undercover_poe (Jun 13, 2018)

I see a ton on 1985 haro master with the front brake cable thru the stem, however my bolt is not hollow. It looks like it from the top but when taken apart it’s not. Any idea how this is supposed to work?  What am I missing? 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 13, 2018)

check our how the PO had the cable routed. How would he do this without the hollow stem bolt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Jun 13, 2018)

Seeing as its a Redline stem on a Haro bike, I'd guess that the stem was changed at some point.  

Find the right stem or wedge & wedge bolt and its a simple thing todo.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 14, 2018)

You can find hollow stem bolts anywhere. Call a bike shop or look online. There's plenty of walmart "freestyle" bikes that have them.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 15, 2018)

fattyre said:


> Seeing as its a Redline stem on a Haro bike, I'd guess that the stem was changed at some point.
> 
> Find the right stem or wedge & wedge bolt and its a simple thing todo.




The Haro master came with the redline forklifter stem. Seems odd but that’s how they did it. The folks at bmx museum told me I need a “fakelifter” stem bolt or any original redline forklifter freestyle bolt. For whatever reason my bike was produced with a “race” stem as they were cranking these bikes out in mass production back then Anything could be the reason why this happened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 14, 2018)

I was able to source a bolt from a “fakelifter”repop style stem. Works out perfectly. Now I have Potts Mod, which in my opinion is correct cable routing. A member off bmx museum sent it to me no charge. How sweet it’s that. Thanks Kurt Rad!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

